# Воспитатель в детском саду > Обмен опытом работы воспитателей > Возможности компьютера >  УДОБНЫЕ ПРОГРАММЫ ДЛЯ РАБОТЫ

## valentina70

Незаменимая программа для любителей разукрасить свою систему. Folder Marker меняет цвет ваших папок на любой, из предложенных. Также можно поставить иконку степени важности определенной папки. После переустановки Операционной системы цвет папки сохраниться!
Ссылка убрана администратором.

----------


## valentina70

PhotoShine 1.2
Удобная, простая в использовании программа для добавления красивых рамок вашим фото в программе содержится более 700 шаблонов. 
Ссылка убрана администратором.

----------


## valentina70

Folder Lock v6.4.2 Rus + Help

О программе: Folder Lock позволяет скрывать указанные Вами файлы, папки и даже диски целиком, шифровать их и устанавливать пароль на открытие. Файлы кодируются и "прячутся" в создаваемый программой Сейф таким образом, что для посторонних людей разыскать их на диске по имени файла или любым другим способом становится невозможным. Программа делает файлы недоступными для всяческих вирусов, троянов, червей и шпионских программ, они недосегаемы для компьютеров сети и кабельных пользователей. Folder Lock русифицирован и в программу добавлен русский Help.

Ссылка убрана администратором.

----------


## valentina70

AkelPad

Лучшая замена Windows блокнота с кучей настроек и поддержкой плагинов.
Ссылка убрана администратором.

----------


## V.Kostrov

*valentina70*, 
Все ссылки на программы убраны ввиду того, что распространение контрафакта запрещено. Данные программы, за исключением последней, платные. По последней программе убрал ссылку ввиду того, что правильней давать ссылку на страницу разработчика.
P.S. Обращение ко всем: Если в сети где то распространяется контрафакт, это не значит, что он может распространяться через наш форум. Мы законопослушный ресурс и сами стоим на стороне соблюдения авторских прав!!!

----------

